# Cracked exhaust manifold



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

So its confirmed, i have a 3" crack in the exhaust mani.

Anyone have a particular favorite replacement? Dorman makes one, as well as 1A Auto: Aftermarket Auto Parts, Car Parts, Replacement Auto Body Parts, Truck Parts.

What to do!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

why not install a header...

https://www.4x4parts.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=367_266


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

# Does not meet emissions requirements in CA.
# Bolt-on design.
# Some fabrication may be required. 


An exhaust manifold is a bolt in deal, that simply works. THis is a truck, not a racer or an offroader. I had oa terrible experience with 2 different headers on my SE-R, EGR check engine lights, failing smog TERRIBLY.

I dont want to deal with that crap...


Not backhanding you for the suggestion, but I leave the modding for my 1960's 510's with no smog requirements.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

68Datsun510 said:


> # Does not meet emissions requirements in CA.
> # Bolt-on design.
> # Some fabrication may be required.
> 
> ...


I've got some guys here in Houston that know how to weld cast iron really well. Wanna try them out?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nah, shipping an exh mani is a lot, i can get a new one from Dorman for 155 on ebay.

Had one welded in the past too, cracked again in 6 months.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

68Datsun510 said:


> Nah, shipping an exh mani is a lot, i can get a new one from Dorman for 155 on ebay.
> 
> Had one welded in the past too, cracked again in 6 months.


 I'm telling you these guys are professionals and I had a little 1.5 liter Mitshubishi that crack right down the middle. Well I hunted the boneyard for an exhaust manifold and every Hyuandia, Dodge Colt, etc was cracked the same way exactly! So I removed it and took it to these guys and we stop drilled it and the guy explained how to weld cast iron ($40)and that manifold lasted for 4 yrs til I got t-boned and the car was totalled. Not bad for a $1500 buy and ran the shit out of it for 5 yrs! The other manifold I had welded by this guy was the notorious 4.0 liter Jeep straight 6 Oem header/manifold known for cracking on every Jeep guaranteed! This was my boss's Jeep Wrangler that he left at my house to fix since he couldn't pass our local emission test here in Houston. I took it too them after I stop drilled all the cracks and Ryan went to work on this manifold the way the factory should have from the very beginning...That was 4 years ago, my former boss is still smiling about his repair and has no problems. I know it didn't cost more than $40 to repair either manifold. Ship it to me or them and we can take care of it.... These guys do welding art structures, construction, aluminum, titanium, stainless, steel ,cast anything they are awesome and thorough! Pm me....it's worth it!


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Check out rockauto.com. They have one for my 1994 D21 Ka24E for $102.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try E-bay. Sometimes you'll find used manifolds on sale from people who swapped theirs out for headers.


----------

